# Axe fx 1 or 2?



## dave6 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey everyone, so I'm looking to upgrade my gear. I know I would absolutely love to use axe fx, but the only thing is that I'm not sure which one would be the best option. I realize that there is an axe fx standard, ultra, and of course the 2...I think I would be fine with the cheapest option, unless theres something I don't know about? I'm new...I don't know what to do. Any information and/or suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 24, 2012)

AxeFX Standard and Ultra do not have USB and are no longer receiving Firmware updates...


AxeFX II does have USB and will still be receiving updates for a long while to come.


----------



## dave6 (Apr 24, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> AxeFX Standard and Ultra do not have USB and are no longer receiving Firmware updates...
> 
> 
> AxeFX II does have USB and will still be receiving updates for a long while to come.



Thanks man, that does sound like a pretty awesome reason to stick with axe fx 2. But just for creating a great tone and recording line in, do you think i can still get away with axe fx standard or ultra? or should I just go ahead and go for axe fx 2?


----------



## Mitochondria (Apr 24, 2012)

I think you will be happier longer with the Axe FX 2.


----------



## dave6 (Apr 24, 2012)

44 Lines said:


> I think you will be happier longer with the Axe FX 2.



Cool, I'll definitely look into making that investment. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm looking into doing the same thing. Just as a reference whats the going price for an Axe FX 2 on the used market? (If people are even selling them yet, ha ha )


----------



## dave6 (Apr 25, 2012)

Michael T said:


> I'm looking into doing the same thing. Just as a reference whats the going price for an Axe FX 2 on the used market? (If people are even selling them yet, ha ha )



The cheapest one that I've seen, on ebay, was for like 2500ish...which is pretty expensive haha. especially considering how much cheaper you can get the standard or the ultra for.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 25, 2012)

Until the 2 came out, that's how much Standards and Ultras went for...

If not more...


----------



## Rook (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd buy a used standard or ultra, see how you like it and if you get on with it really well sell it in and get a 2.

You probably won't lose much if anything on the 2 or ultra and you'll get the chance to see if it's really for you without making such a huge up front investment.

It's what I did - I saw an ultra for a good price by chance, bought it for kicks, and ended up loving it. I sold it for what I paid for it, and bought a 2 beginning of this year and my friend who bought it off me is now going through the same thing.

I think the differences between the ultra and 2 are quite difficult to feel the value of until you're used to one or other unit.


----------



## dave6 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I'd buy a used standard or ultra, see how you like it and if you get on with it really well sell it in and get a 2.
> 
> You probably won't lose much if anything on the 2 or ultra and you'll get the chance to see if it's really for you without making such a huge up front investment.
> 
> ...



Cool, definitely valuable information. All I'm really worried about is finding a really nice tone and I feel like as long as I can find one with the standard or ultra, it would be worth it. As long as it continues to function and give me the tone that I want, I think I would be very satisfied.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 25, 2012)

You should go to a store and try the POD HD500. If you like it, you'll save yourself a few thousand bucks.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2012)

with FW 6.0 on the II now, definitely go with the II.


----------



## dave6 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've heard good things about the hd actually. currently i have the pod xt, i'm assuming the hd is significantly better?

and yeah, it seems like the axe fx II would be better in the long run. That big price difference just kinda gets to me


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 26, 2012)

daven6 said:


> I've heard good things about the hd actually. currently i have the pod xt, i'm assuming the hd is significantly better?



Never tried the XT. I tried the X3 and was disappointed with the fizzy in-between sounds. The HD fixed that, and is overall just more punchy, open and dynamic. Not everyone likes the HD's cab simulations, but for recording, you can use impulses, and live, you'll have a real cab.

Not trying to sway you, BTW. If had money to burn I would've gotten the Axe FX. No wait, I would've gotten a Bogner half stack. Never mind.


----------



## j_m_s (Apr 26, 2012)

Axe Fx II for sure. I moved from an Axe Fx Ultra to an Axe Fx II and couldn't be happier. Fractal has amazing customer support and their work rate is insane! We're on firmware V6.0 now for the Axe Fx II and things can only get better!!


----------



## Rook (Apr 26, 2012)

daven6 said:


> Cool, definitely valuable information. All I'm really worried about is finding a really nice tone and I feel like as long as I can find one with the standard or ultra, it would be worth it. As long as it continues to function and give me the tone that I want, I think I would be very satisfied.



I would agree, the reason the 2 was a logical step for me is because I came from a very high end tube amp (Mesa roadster).

Basically I bought the Ultra to use as an FX unit with my Mesa, then when it turned out I could get such good usable tones from the Axe without using the Mesa at all, and just from playing through my reference monitors I starting doing that a lot. When I then found that the 2 brought that 'real tube amp' sparkle and feel just a little closer I let the Mesa go, got on the list for a 2 and now I have it I'm sold for life. I even play amps now and think 'my [x] amp patch on the axe sounds better than this!'.

So yeah, definitely a logical progression, and I didn't rush it so no seller's remorse here


----------



## themike (Apr 26, 2012)

I owned an Ultra, and I now own a II. I've also owned Line6 gear. The POD HD is a great piece of gear for someone on a budget, and it is leagues ahead of the previous POD devices.....but it's not a Fractal by a long shot, especially with the tonal details they added on Firmware 6.0 for the II. 

As far as which AxeFX unit to go with, I would go II hands down. It's worth every penny more than an Ultra. Not only does the headphone output come in handy, the USB is beyond priceless since now updating firmware is easy, recording is easy and reamping is done through it as well. Also Cliff has updated the II roughly 10 times since it came out under a year ago and each update is NOTABLY imrpoved. The Standard/Ultra series came out until 2006 and just stopped recieving updates in 2011 so I think with the II you'll have years of new features ahead of you. 

If you buy a II and for some reason don't like it - you'll be able to sell it for close to, if not exactly, what you paid for it and easily too while also basing your opinion on AxeFX's on the top of the line model. If you buy a used Standard/Ultra to test the waters not only will you be basing your opinion off of something that isn't nearly as developed as the II, but you will also have a much harder time selling it and recouping the money.




sevenstringj said:


> Not trying to sway you, BTW. If had money to burn I would've gotten the Axe FX. No wait, I would've gotten a Bogner half stack. Never mind.


 
You've literally recommened EVERYTHING except what he is actually looking for


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 26, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> You've literally recommened EVERYTHING except what he is actually looking for



I was just suggesting he check out a POD HD before shelling out big bucks for an Axe FX. He's played neither, and the POD HD is at least available in most stores. My Bogner comment was in jest. Relax.


----------



## dave6 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm starting to really dig the idea of dropping my life savings on the II. But I'll definitely check out the HD before making the purchase. I've heard recordings with the axe fx II and the tone is just so amazing, it's extremely persuading. But of course money's tight..sooo yeah. Trying out the HD is going to happen.


----------



## dave6 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just found this video



I actually do like a lot of the tone examples created with the HD. Now that I've heard it, I'm definitely considering it. But the axe fx II still does have my vote...if only they were affordable.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 26, 2012)

Man. The HD does sound pretty good. Not a bad unit for us budjent players. (ha - see what I did there...)


The Axe still eats it for breakfast though...


----------



## dave6 (Apr 29, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Man. The HD does sound pretty good. Not a bad unit for us budjent players. (ha - see what I did there...)
> 
> 
> The Axe still eats it for breakfast though...



Yeah I think I'm going with the pod hdpro. The price is just too good and the quality is wonderful. I definitely wasn't expecting to come out of here with that decision since i wasn't even considering the pod as an option, but i'm really glad that it was recommended. One of these days I will own me some axe fx though...One of these days.


----------



## Apr13st (May 1, 2012)

I was thinking about getting the pod hd too. That was until I had chance to try it out. Within 5 seconds I was like "no thanks". I have an eleven rack and the hd wasn't even in the same ball park between play-ability and sound. I'm currently saving for the Axe 2 myself.


----------



## dave6 (May 1, 2012)

Apr13st said:


> I was thinking about getting the pod hd too. That was until I had chance to try it out. Within 5 seconds I was like "no thanks". I have an eleven rack and the hd wasn't even in the same ball park between play-ability and sound. I'm currently saving for the Axe 2 myself.



Yikes. So maybe I should try one out before putting my faith into one and ordering it


----------



## cyb (May 1, 2012)

If you judge the pod hd on it's factory presets alone, you will be severely disappointed. It has the potential for some great tones but you must dig in and tweak away...


----------



## dave6 (May 1, 2012)

cyb said:


> If you judge the pod hd on it's factory presets alone, you will be severely disappointed. It has the potential for some great tones but you must dig in and tweak away...



Most definitely. I have a pod xt and i've been tweaking with that thing for months and months. I finally have a decent tone, but I still feel like upgrading is necessary. The video I posted showed some pretty nice tones, and I'll be using it mostly for lining in and recording anyway. So as long as I can get an awesome recorded tone, I will be pretty damn content.


----------



## Apr13st (May 2, 2012)

From what I've heard online, the pod can sound pretty darn good on recordings (like most things if you spend the time mixing etc...) The thing that I didn't like about the Pod was the feel and the sound in person. It sounded very electronic to me and not very close to a real amp, where as the 11r and the Axe do a much better job of seeming more "real".

I totally agree that you have to get away from the presets in all of these boxes and tweak to your setup.

Do what I did which was go to Guitar Center or somewhere like it and try it in person. I was pretty gung-ho with the price and what options it gave me, but decided it was not for me after trying.

Not trying to dog on the Pod, but just sharing my personal experience as I almost ordered it without trying.


----------



## budda (May 2, 2012)

I'm going to be the weird one of the bunch:

What do you actually *need* out of your new amp?


----------



## dave6 (May 2, 2012)

budda said:


> I'm going to be the weird one of the bunch:
> 
> What do you actually *need* out of your new amp?



Well, I want to get an almost perfect tone for recording. Right now I'm using the pod xt live and i'm somewhat satisfied, but it just doesn't quite seem right to me though. Here's an example of my tone:

Aenomy-Transcendence (No Vocals)-Pre-mastered by J-herp on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I also ran through a compressor/sonic maximizer though so it kind of changed the original tone, just slightly. And on top of that, there is post equalization. I'm not sure what it is about it, but something just doesnt feel right. 

I do play live, so I would need something that can handle being used live...but studio use is my main focus.

Along with all of this, the drummer of my band and I run a little home studio. We record local bands and I'd like to have something that anyone that we happen to be recording can use. I like the idea of having something very versatile. Otherwise, I would just start looking into getting a stack.


----------

